# Blonde Bear



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My biologist brother has been trapping bears the past couple of weeks...taking hair and blood samples...and fitting with radio collars. My 3 year old nephew got to go with him a couple days last week...how fun for him and what a gorgeous bear. I'd like to find him one spring morning in about 3 years. 

Remember...this bear isn't dead...it is only sedated.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I like the dark head with the light body.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

What an experience!! Very cool, and those blonde bears sure are pretty, especially that young one! Dang I'm jealous, hah.


----------

